

Living On Bitcoin For A Week: Can't Pay The Rent - taylorbuley
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2013/05/06/living-on-bitcoin-for-a-week-cant-pay-the-rent/

======
deckar01
Ha, I'm moving in Saturday.

